# Filters and stuff



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2012)

For those TLR, Kodak (and other) collectors ...

I have a bunch of filters and things that I got with a purchase of a Minolta TLR.
It appears that the person that originally owned this camera also had some other camera which I suspect was a Kodak Brownie or Bullseye type ... from the assortment of stuff I suspect they were used for portrait photography.

I am wondering if anyone is interested. Here is a list that I have been compiling (I am still trying to figure out what these are worth):


General Electric type dw-68 meter w/ case (it appears to be working OK ... I compared this to my Sekonic readings)

Filter adapters

Bayonet 1 to Series V adapter
Kodak 1 1/8" - 28.5mm slip on to series V adapter
Kodak 1 1/16" - 27mm slip on to series V adapter

Series V drop in filters

Spiralite coated series V +1
EdnaLite duraklad coated portrait +2 filter - with plastic case and box
EdnaLite duraklad coated portrait +3 filter - with plastic case and box
Kodak photoflood filter no. 80B series V - with plastic case
Kodak wratten filter no. 81 
Kodak XI filter no. 11 - small fungus
Kodak wratten filter 82A
Kodak wratten filter 81A - small fungus
Kodak wratten filter G - bubbling
Kodak daylight filter for type F film
Kodak type F film filter no. 85C - some fungus
Kodak type A film filter no. 85

Slip on attachments/filters

Kodak EKCo portait attachment no.13 - with metal case
Kodak sky filter no.4 - no.2/3 bullseye, no3 brownie, no2 flexo - with broken paper box - elements and fiter removed due to damage
Unmarked filter 1 5/16" 33mm slip on - could be a close-up portrait filter

Other filters

Polaroid filter 4-S light reducer for 3000 film outdoors - plastic case with screw

Misc items

Tiffen screwmount square metal lens hood (screws on the Series V adapter)
Kodak plastic twist connect filter cases for the above Series V drop in filters - 8x standard + 2x oversized
Accra magni-hood (for TLR's)
Kodak portrait attachment no4 metal case (the attachment was not in the case)

User manuals

Tower (simpsons-sears) no. 9805 Universal meter instructions
Mercury II

Film/Paper/Filter datasheets

Kodak Kodacolor II
Kodak Ektachrome-X
Kodak Ektachrome
Kodak Kodacolor
Kodak panatomic-x
Kodak tri-x
Kodak tri-x pan
Kodak velox paper
Tower panchromatic film
Rex all-purpose film
Ansco super hypan film
Kodak lens attachments and filters
EdnaLite filters


----------

